

Solitude & Leadership - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/solitude-leadership

======
ekpyrotic
Original source: <http://www.theamericanscholar.org/solitude-and-leadership/>

------
gyardley
This is good enough to come up multiple times.

Previous discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1476425>

------
sruffell
I wish I could vote this up more than one point. I don't believe I have any
insight I can add in a short comment that would do anything but distract from
the authors point.

~~~
sthomps
agreed, it is a brilliant piece.

------
ajray
I just got started on HN recently. This weekend alone I've probably read >70
HN stories. I'm taking time I should've been studying and working to do them.
This story was exactly what I needed to break that vicious cycle.

Thank you.

------
tonyshili
Wow, what a great read. Thank you. A much needed perspective from what we are
used to.

